# Tyco Trolley



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This a Brown Box Tyco. I lighted it for the owner. Not a bad little engine. 
















The top connection was soldered to the screw. The bottom was just placed under the screw and tightened.The leads are just the extra lengths off of resistors I previously used.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a couple Brill Trolleys, Bachman, I think. Kitbashed them to put "real" people inside. It came lighted, I think. It was on of the harder deals I have done to get it to look right.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Ding Ding*

Trolleys were big for this area. I recently talked to a collector who showed me some local publications. Everthing in the seacoast was connected. The map was especialy interesting. The we also have the Trolley Museum up the Coast. I haven't been there in years but he said participationhas increase and it is growing. Nothing has caught my in scale form but some older Proto Types are just classic. I suppose kitbashing is a way to.go.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The interurban was big in these parts. The local "trolley system was also big.

Link to the interurban: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Railroad

Bob


----------

